# Licensed To Kill by His Honor's Government.



## arnisador (Aug 3, 2003)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/fc?cid=34&tmpl=fc&in=US&cat=Gun_Control_Debate



> Actors Robert De Niro and Harvey Keitel, radio host Howard Stern and developer Donald Trump are among the New Yorkers licensed to carry a loaded gun, according to police records



If that don't scare ya, nothing will.



> But some stars  including Joan Rivers, action-movie star Steven Seagal and conservative commentator William F. Buckley  were rejected when they applied to have their gun licenses renewed by New York City police this year



See also:
http://www.nypost.com/news/nationalnews/2235.htm


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> * Actors....radio host Howard Stern......are among the New Yorkers licensed to carry a loaded gun, according to police records
> *



Now that's just plain old scarry.:rofl:


----------



## TLH3rdDan (Aug 3, 2003)

ahhhhh stern would shoot himself in the foot before he got the gun out... the two i would be worried about is de niro and keitel. thats all ya need is to piss one of them off and have de niro flash back to the deer hunter or to casino lol


----------



## Disco (Aug 4, 2003)

What a bummer! Kind of makes all those years of training seem like a waste of time now don't it.................


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *What a bummer! Kind of makes all those years of training seem like a waste of time now don't it................. *



I don't know. Maybe his technique isn't what it used to be.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 4, 2003)

No amount of Aikido will help you shoot back.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sharp Phil _
> *No amount of Aikido will help you shoot back. *



Good point.:asian: 

I also believe that Robert Deniro shouldn't carry a concealed weapon. My belief is that law enforcement and game wardens should be the only people to carry firearms publically. My opinion is that we in society are going to be asking for trouble when the wrong people have firearms on them. :asian:


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 4, 2003)

Well, you're wrong. 

http://www.themartialist.com


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 4, 2003)

Ah, I can see your point to carry one only as a self-defense means but when the wrong people carry guns it's a shame that people lose lives over unnecessary things.


----------



## Phil Elmore (Aug 4, 2003)

It's an even bigger shame when people who could preserve their lives using the appropriate tools lose their lives because others see their freedom of action as a threat.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *I don't know. Maybe his technique isn't what it used to be. *



Hey, cool it, that's what you say about me, and it ain't true!


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

In the classroom. Some of those  twerps need to be silenced. The teachers in Salt Lake City are pushing for it.


----------



## RCastillo (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Now that's just plain old scarry.:rofl: *



Hey, if I lived in 'The Big Apple," I'd have one too!


----------



## arnisador (Aug 4, 2003)

In our local paper this past week it said that half of Indiana's state legislature is licensed to carry guns and they occasionally carry them onto the legislative floor.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TLH3rdDan _
> *ahhhhh stern would shoot himself in the foot before he got the gun out... the two i would be worried about is de niro and keitel. thats all ya need is to piss one of them off and have de niro flash back to the deer hunter or to casino lol *


All it would take is a bit of "Taxi Driver" to do your a** in.


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Disco _
> *What a bummer! Kind of makes all those years of training seem like a waste of time now don't it................. *


Not really, but his movies...now they are another matter....:rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good point.:asian:
> 
> I also believe that Robert Deniro shouldn't carry a concealed weapon. My belief is that law enforcement and game wardens should be the only people to carry firearms publically. My opinion is that we in society are going to be asking for trouble when the wrong people have firearms on them. :asian: *


Jason,
did you notice that when Mr. C and I picked you up that I had one on?


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, if I lived in 'The Big Apple," I'd have one too! *


No you wouldn't.  You don't make enough money


----------



## Seig (Aug 5, 2003)

I think this thread should be in the firearms section, but be as it may, I feel that every American, that can be deemed fit to, has the right to  carry a firearm, and a responsibity to learn to use it and use it wisely.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RCastillo _
> *Hey, cool it, that's what you say about me, and it ain't true! *



Hey. I never said that......At least I don't think so.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *In our local paper this past week it said that half of Indiana's state legislature is licensed to carry guns and they occasionally carry them onto the legislative floor. *



If I were these people I'd probably carry one with me as well. Most of them are just like snakes.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Not really, but his movies...now they are another matter....:rofl: *



Segall does make good movies... At least I think so....Marked for Death and Out for Justice are cool.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Jason,
> did you notice that when Mr. C and I picked you up that I had one on? *



No I didn't. Maybe that's why the banjo player stayed across the street.:rofl:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 5, 2003)

See here for more info.


----------



## Seig (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *No I didn't. Maybe that's why the banjo player stayed across the street.:rofl: *


Yep, shoulder rig.  And the Banjo player knew the consequences of getting too close.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *Yep, shoulder rig.  And the Banjo player knew the consequences of getting too close. *



He apparently must have seen you in action before therefore left us alone. Do you suppose he'll be there again next time we stroll through the boardwalk on main street there? :rofl:


----------



## Seig (Aug 7, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *He apparently must have seen you in action before therefore left us alone. Do you suppose he'll be there again next time we stroll through the boardwalk on main street there? :rofl: *


I think he's applying for his CCW.  The last that I had heard, and I haven't checked lately, the Sullivan act was either being repealed or had been repealed.  I'm not sure that most celebrities should be allowed to carry firearms, most have body guards that do.  I know that a few years back that Wesley Snipes got in trouble in Florida while filming Drop Zone for carrying concealed without a permit.


----------



## arnisador (Oct 22, 2003)

And now it turns out he has cancer!


----------



## Black Bear (Jan 23, 2004)

Phil Elmore is a very knowledgeable and smart guy when it comes to self-defense, but guns is one area where I have to disagree with him. 

To me, the whole idea that everyone should be able to carry guns--that it's a right or something--is a strictly American idiosyncracy. It's a cultural thing. 

The most eloquent advocates of gun "rights" are, well, they're all bright people. They train rigorously. They carry in a safe manner. They have good management of their emotions. But if they were a little brighter, they'd realize that most people in the world are not bright. That's why rates of accidental shootings are so high. That's why compliance to the basics of firearm safety is so poor. If you are going to advocate for everyone who is mentally fit and has no criminal record to be able to pack heat, you have to accept a bunch of fatalities are inevitably going to come along with that. 

Me, personally, I cannot accept that. 

If concealed carry were legal here, would I? Maybe. If I felt that the area where I live and work is kind of unsafe. I know myself, I know what I can handle. Having a Glock or a Springfield Armouries XD strapped to my armpit is a responsibility I could deal with. Do I WANT it to be legal? Nope. I'm perfectly happy being an unarmed gun walking around predominantely unarmed people. Violent crime around here just isn't prevalent and terrifying enough for me to really want a gun on me. 

I am quite sure that Phil and I wil never agree on this one, but oh well. That's


----------

